# Complete Loss of Appetite/Sensation of Hunger w/ IBS



## kalevala68 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have recently been diagnosed with IBS-C and was quite ill. I am getting better - thanks in no small measure to you, Heather, for the wonderful advice on your website and book (which has proven by far the most informative of the books I've bought). My question concerns my complete loss of appetite/sensation of hunger which came on when I was at my sickest. Though I am recovering, I still have absolutely no sensation of hunger and could quite happily go all day without realizing I have to eat. I have toc onstant remind myself to snack, but obviously it takes real effort with no sense of hunger. Before I got IBS I could not go to two hours without feeling ravenous. I 'know' I am hungry after some hours as my stomach feels empty, but I have no sensation of hunger. It occasionally 'flares' when I am in the middle of eating but just as quickly disappears. I don't think that the large quantities of soluble fiber I am regularly taking are leaving me feeling full, I just have no sensation of hunger. Any ideas why?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - My apologies for the delay in answering your question.I honestly don't know why you'd completely lack an appetite, unless food became so associated with pain from your past IBS experience that it has just killed the appeal of eating. Clinical depression can cause a lack of appetite. And I'm guessing that there may be other illnesses that could cause this too, which makes me think you should check with your doc about this just to be safe.I would hope that as you continue to improve food will start to have happy associations again, and your appetite will come back.- Heather


----------

